# Ics Miui Vs Gb Miui



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

which are you running and why? What advantages do you see in whichever build you chose to flash? Im running ICS just for the sake of trying something new...it seems a bit slower though :/


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

I like ics. Navigation worked amazing without trying any fix. It works amazing for me. I love ics 2.0


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm on ics and I don't really notice any differences.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

I know it's Soon but are there any tangible battery differences?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I use Gingerbread MIUI. It feels snappier to me. Specifically, I use version 1.11.17 because wifi works


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm on ics 2.0 and honestly haven't noticed any difference on the user end. I'm sure there are many changes under the hood though and with the promise by viscous to continue to add ics features I'd say ics is the way to go going forward. No comment on battery life just yet. Give me a few days and I can give an accurate assessment.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Neither at the moment, wifi tethering isn't working for me. Is it working for anyone else?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

It works fine for me on ICS w/ an open network might even work with a wpa but haven't tried


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

ICS seems like everything is bigger. I changed my density to 220 and it looks better.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wi-Fi tether is working great on ics. 2.0 I love this rom


----------



## Quantify (Jun 30, 2011)

You all realize they're pretty much the same at this point, right? Ics miui is based on gb with a few ics files. 11.20 has the same ics files.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

fparedes070 said:


> Wi-Fi tether is working great on ics. 2.0 I love this rom


which wifi tether app works the best? 2.0.7 or one of the new betas?


----------

